# Berlin & Brandenburg - nonurban



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

This thread shall present the non-urban parts of Berlin and Brandenburg. 
*You are welcome to contribute to this thread. 
*


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Let's have a look on the geography first. The region is sparsely populated except the metropolitian area around Berlin, which is embedded into the Bundesland Brandenburg (Bundesland = state).









http://www.businesslocationcenter.de








http://www.welt-atlas.de








http://www.wdb-brandenburg.de


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

*The Spreewald:*

_The Spreewald (German for "Spree forest"; in Lower Sorbian: Błota) is situated 100 km south-east of Berlin and designated a biosphere reserve by UNESCO in 1991. It is known for its traditional irrigation system which consists of more than 200 small channels (called "Fließe"; total length : 1,300 km ) within the 484 km² area. The landscape was shaped during the ice-age. Alder forests on wetlands and pine forests on sandy dry areas are characteristic for the region, however, also grasslands and fields can be found._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spreewald









http://www.luebben.com


some photos:








http://www.metarefresh.de








http://www.mein-internetreisebuero.de









http://www.mydarc.de


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

typical houses of the Spreewald area

























flickr.com

old building, now part of a museum









wikipedia.de


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

some photos, made by me


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

*Werbellinsee (Lake Werbellin)*




































http://www.flickr.com


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice ones 

@miau are your photos from 09?


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ My photos were made during easter vacations


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

I love those spring flowers...


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

I found some Beaver bites! The river banks of Brandenburg are home to many beavers which are an endangered species in Europe. 











This is a map of the european beaver population:










this is a beaver


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

*The Baumblütenfest in Werder an der Havel*

Every spring at the time of the cherry and apple blossom, thousands of people are storming the small town of Werder south of Berlin. The reason: sweet fruit wines and beer :cheers: :nuts:

*before*









http://upload.wikimedia.org








http://www.hotelprinzheinrich.de

*after* :lol:









http://www.havelobst.de








http://www.bvea.de








http://www.werder24.de


*the alcohol* 









http://www.morgenpost.de


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Cool! I like alcohol!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Who doesn't? 


Great stuff, Frau Katz. I love ze Baumblütenfest and even had the privilege to enjoy it once.
Awesome! Try the plum stuff!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Great idea for a thread! Those are some impressive photos.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks @all



erbse said:


> Try the plum stuff!


it gives you a headache though :no:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

what a great surprise!!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

i didn't know that germany had beavers!! i love this animal!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

I also see that the ducks disappeared from these lakes, but I have a suspicion...


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

miau said:


> *The Baumblütenfest in Werder an der Havel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a beautiful flowering of the cherry tree!!!
In japan they call this tree "SAKURA" and its petals represent the life of the Samurai because of its brevity...someone correct me if I am wrong


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> i didn't know that germany had beavers!! i love this animal!


Beavers are an endagered species and were close to extiction in Europe. The population has recovered a little bit, due to strict protection laws, so that there are ~15000 Beavers in Germany today.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> I also see that the ducks disappeared from these lakes, but I have a suspicion...


when I was approaching, they all flew away


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> what a beautiful flowering of the cherry tree!!!
> In japan they call this tree "SAKURA" and its petals represent the life of the Samurai because of its brevity...someone correct me if I am wrong


interesting


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

omg....

A thread about Brandenburg ? Are you serious ?

Anyway heres a picture from my window taken with my cellphone during the last winter.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ give me one reason why not 

I think it is a good idea to promote the beauty of this part of germany (you should not show any old rotten buildings of course :shifty


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

i like this photos... very green.... you can have peace of mind if you live here....




miau said:


> *The Spreewald:*
> 
> _The Spreewald (German for "Spree forest"; in Lower Sorbian: Błota) is situated 100 km south-east of Berlin and designated a biosphere reserve by UNESCO in 1991. It is known for its traditional irrigation system which consists of more than 200 small channels (called "Fließe"; total length : 1,300 km ) within the 484 km² area. The landscape was shaped during the ice-age. Alder forests on wetlands and pine forests on sandy dry areas are characteristic for the region, however, also grasslands and fields can be found._
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spreewald
> ...


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

*Burg Rabenstein*

The Burg Rabenstein is a well-preserved medieval fortress in on a hill-top of the Fläming in southern Brandenburg. From the tower you have a great view over the surrounding land.

the tower with the main gate beside it










historical painting










one of the many medieval festivals around the year


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice. Do they plan to reconstruct the top of the tower? I love Zinnen and they're missing on it.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

miau said:


> Beavers are an endagered species and were close to extiction in Europe. The population has recovered a little bit, due to strict protection laws, so that there are ~15000 Beavers in Germany today.


how nice, you must show some typical animals of germany!I bet you will surprise everyone, including me!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

miau said:


> when I was approaching, they all flew away


hahahaha
you greedy!:lol:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

erbse said:


> Nice. Do they plan to reconstruct the top of the tower? I love Zinnen and they're missing on it.


I dont know, I cannot find any information on that either.
There is an official webseite http://www.burgrabenstein.de/index_1.htm .


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> how nice, you must show some typical animals of germany!I bet you will surprise everyone, including me!


Since the creation of Brandenburg in 1100 A.D. the coat of arms shows an eagle. In the region you often see these two eagles: the Seeadler (White-tailed_Eagle) and the Fischadler (Osprey).


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> hahahaha
> you greedy!:lol:


The most common duck in Germany is the Stockente (Mallard). You find them nearly everywhere close to fresh water. 























































source: wikipedia.de


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Eagles are my favourite animals. I've got to see a Seeadler on Usedom lately, he followed me and my bike.
Looked hungry. Awesome.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

this is gonna be a wild duck... because they can fly high... 



miau said:


> The most common duck in Germany is the Stockente (Mallard). You find them nearly everywhere close to fresh water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

regjeex said:


> this is gonna be a wild duck... because they can fly high...


yes, it is the most common wild duck in europe


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

very cute these ducks.
i remember when i was a little child i alway went to the lakes with my grandma and grandpa and we fed the ducks


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

some other ducks you frequently find in the area (source: wikipedia)


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow...


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

The nature in this part of Germany beats even Brand new Burgers from Brandenburg! :nuts:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

*Alders and Beeches are the typical trees in the forests of Brandenburg.*









http://www.spiegel.de/images/image-105310-galleryV9-qixc.jpg









http://www.spiegel.de/images/image-105296-galleryV9-dibh.jpg


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

______


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

sanatoriums hohenlychen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hohenlychen


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

@ miau

würde dir ja gern ein paar fotos posten, nur ist mir nach meinem sommerlichen aufenthalt am stechlin und umgebung die simcard abhanden gekommen. 
von daher nur die links zu den ehemaligen lungenheilstätten. 
durch beelitz bin ich vor einiger zeit mit knöpfen auf den ohren gelaufen (natürlich auch durch die gebäude). war aber nicht allzu gruselig, da die sonne schien und zudem einige leute unterwegs waren.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ dann ergoogele die passenden Bilder und stell sie hier rein... nur keine Faulheit


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

_______


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Some pictures of the Uckermark, a sparsely populated region north of Berlin, home of Chancellor Merkel.









http://www.spiegel.de/images/image-224068-galleryV9-ltyg.jpg









http://www.spiegel.de/images/image-224066-galleryV9-fxvq.jpg









http://www.spiegel.de/images/image-224172-galleryV9-erii.jpg









http://www.spiegel.de/images/image-224164-galleryV9-lmhm.jpg


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.heise.de/imagine/b2t6TMC7NoWQtO8VCixUHfuT85U/gallery/Prignitz-dramatisch.jpg


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

*Prenzlau, Uckermark*

Nikolaikirche









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Prenzlau.JPG/450px-Nikolaikirche_Prenzlau.JPG


Monastery










city gate and Marienkirche









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Prenzlau.JPG/800px-Stadtansicht_Prenzlau.JPG


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

city wall with a tower









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._Stadtmauer.jpg/551px-Prenzlau_Stadtmauer.jpg

city wall









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...au_city_wall.jpg/800px-Prenzlau_city_wall.jpg

small chapel









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...lau.JPG/450px-Franziskanerkirche_Prenzlau.JPG


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

*Brandenburg/Havel*

_Brandenburg an der Havel is a town in the state of Brandenburg, Germany, with a population of 71,778 (as of 2010). It is located on the banks of the River Havel. The town of Brandenburg, which is almost as widely known as the state of Brandenburg, provided the name for the medieval Bishopric of Brandenburg, the Margraviate of Brandenburg, and the current state of Brandenburg. Today it is a small town compared to nearby Berlin, but it was the original nucleus of the former realms of Brandenburg and Prussia._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brandenburg_an_der_Havel


A view of the town. 









http://www.stg-brandenburg.de/tl_fi...N16/ErlebnisInnenstadt/BlickFriedenswarte.JPG


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

_Another interesting building is the Altstädtisches Rathaus (Old Town Hall), a late Gothic brick building with stepped gables and an ornate portal. In front of it stands a 5.35m high statue of the knight Roland. Made of sandstone, the statue was erected in 1474 as a symbol of the town's independence._









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c6/Brandenburg-townhall.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/03/Roland_-_Brandenburg_an_der_Havel.jpg


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

An impression of the old town.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b8/Hauptstrasse-katharinenkirche.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5072/5896725402_c45b58ef85_b.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread....and beautiful photos, thanks.:cheers1:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I visited this region very shortly when I was on my way to Berlin and i really liked it. The Berliners are very lucky to have such a beautiful forested region just outside their city!


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ Which part you have been?


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Last Weekend, I saw one of these beauties on a small lake. It is a Rothalstaucher.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...cepsgrisegena.jpg/438px-Podicepsgrisegena.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._grisegena6.jpg/799px-Podiceps_grisegena6.jpg


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

In Karow, a northern district of Berlin, there is a nice nature reserve, called Karower Fischteiche. It comprises a number of small lakes where you will find a lot of water birds, such as shown in the previous post.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7f/Weidenteich_01.jpg/800px-Weidenteich_01.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/48/Ententeich_01.jpg/799px-Ententeich_01.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/04/Panke_18.jpg/800px-Panke_18.jpg


----------

